# Brining Africa to Dubai



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Howzit guys,

I have finally done it!!!!!!!!!!!!

If they can build a skie slope in the desert I can bring Africa to Dubai....

Now I know what I really miss here in Dubai...

Birds and Bird sounds. Here is only a couple of doves, mossies and of course Indian Minha's

I watched the sun go down last night. Listen to the African Bush symphony and watched the sun came up this morning again.

It always amazes me how vocal the birds are just before dark and at sunrise.

It almost if they are thanking the Lord for the end of the day and then another day that has arrived.

You will not know what you have until you lose it.


http://www.africam.com/wildlife/node

Come and join me and maybe we see some nice Kudu coming for a drink.

Cheers,


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Good morning Gerhard,

You are sure that this are live cameras ?
The few at a water pont is very interesting, I saw this morning a group of Impala females by grazing.
This make the waiting time to August not really easier:embara:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes Frank it is real time.

There is a nice Blue Wilde Beest now! If he comes in for a drink I am going to hit him....


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Impala allready at the water on the Elephant Plains Cam....


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ag nee man! Ek het so pas 'n pyl in my monitor geskiet!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hoe was die bloed spoor?

Was die skoot OK????


Ek gaan 2 dae in Hide spandeer in Mei maand.

Ek vlieg 9de Mei huis toe vir 7 dae...

My dogtertjie verjaar die 10de Mei dan word sy 4 jaar oud.

Ek wil vir haar rooibok skiet sodat sy by Oupa kan gaan biltong en droee wors eet as sy gaan kuier.:wink:

Dalk werk dinge so uit dat die skei saak ook dan finaal afgehandel is daai week


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hier is die rooibokke.

Een lyk na mooi ram.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Daar is net glas en hare... maar ek dink ek het hom deur die kerk... kan jy hom nog sien????

Ek is baie jammer om van die skeisaak te hoor. Sterkte daarmee.


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Daai Vlak vark staan nou net mooi reg.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Bliksem Boys!!!

Daar is darm paar mooi DAGA Boys nou by die water....

http://www.africam.com/wildlife/node


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This camera brings some dreams to shoot one of them back again.
The one in the wather is quite nice


----------

